# Titanium Ring



## akjeff (Feb 7, 2022)

Made a valentines day gift for my wife. A ring, turned out of 6Al-4V titanium( some 1-1/4" drops from ebay ). Based the design on the one done on the 6061 youtube channel. It cut fairly well, with a nice surface finish, but was a bit of a bear to drill. Once the hole was large enough to use a boring bar, it was smooth sailing. After parting it off, it was put on an expanding mandrel to clean up/polish the parted side. Finally, it was heat colored with a propane torch. I don't use flood coolant, and simply brushed on a coat of Anchor Lube for each pass. To top it off, it was a big hit with my sweetie! Fun experimenting with Ti as well, and plan to do more.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 7, 2022)

Ti is great fun to machine and leaves a beautiful finish . Tapping it is a MF'er I've found in the past . @Aukai has a past project of mine that I never got around to finishing . I wonder if he ever did ?   I haven't seen any pics of his motors lately . Nice looking ring also , I found a nice piece of Ti in the basement yesterday just waiting to be machined into something .


----------



## akjeff (Feb 7, 2022)

Thanks, and I can see where tapping it isn't much fun! It sure has a narrow sweet spot for speeds & feeds.


----------



## solo (Jul 7, 2022)

Year's  ago, in shop class at high school, I had some Ti drops from my Dads shop. It was great fun watching everyone try to turn it with cheap high speed tooling. Lol.


----------

